# Problema installazione Xorg

## drag0nman

Salve ragazzi ho un portatile che monta una ATI X1600 con un turion64.

Ho installato gentoo minimal x amd64 kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

e non ho avuto nessun problema sino al momenti dell'installzione dell'interfaccia grafica.

Ecco ciò che ho fatto:

in /etc/make.conf aggiungo:

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

poi lancio:

emerge xorg-x11

e quando lancio

X -configure

mi da un errore:

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May 25 23:10:21 2007

Missing output drivers. Configuration failed.

Inoltre se lancio direttamente lo startx:

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist,0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist,0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist,0)

(EE) No drivers avaible

Fatal server error:

no screen found

XIO: fata IO erro 104 (Connection reset by perr) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 know processed) with 0 evetns remaining.

Sapete suggerirmi qualkosa?

----------

## xveilsidex

devi emergere :

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

ma in make.conf hai settato qualcosa del tipo :

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"  ??

----------

## drag0nman

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> devi emergere :
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> ...

 

Si certo.

Ok faccio l'emerge e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## drag0nman

allora adesso ho questi errori:

X -configure

mi ha dato questo output:

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server,run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

eseguendo questo ultimo comando, l'errore questa volta è questo qui:

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

Una parentesi...

ogni volta che riavvio devo rimodificare il file /etc/resolv.conf x fare vedere la rete , sapete dirmi il perke?

----------

## xveilsidex

prima ke qualcuno ti scanni leggi le faq su come configurare una scheda ati oppure cerca sul forum.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

----------

## drag0nman

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> prima ke qualcuno ti scanni leggi le faq su come configurare una scheda ati oppure cerca sul forum.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

 

Tnx  x il linkz ma sappi che gia ho letto gli how-to.

----------

## drag0nman

Seguendo l'how-to che mi hai postato e seguendo i vari passaggi:

quando lancio emerge -av x11-apps/ati-drivers-exxtra

ho questo errore:

!!! ERROR || x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5 failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh ...

...

...

..

..

Unable to make GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.20-gentoo-r8 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

----------

## maripoli

ho avuto anch'io un problema del genere ed ho risolto installando le kdelibs

----------

## djinnZ

l'howto non è aggiornato devi emergere gli ati drivers instabili, sicuramente avrai un kernel 2.6.20 quindi ti consiglio gli 8.33.6 ed installare i corrispondenti ati-drivers-extra.

In make.conf ti consiglio

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa fbdev" così mal che vada almeno usi il framebuffer

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

[ot] ma evdev è stato oggetto di stranezze su xorg-server? ieri ho ricompilato per toglierlo oggi devo ricompilare per rimetterlo, sempre dopo sync[/ot]

e già che ti trovi

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0" o quali hai (qualcuno ha un link compelto che spiega le corrispondenze? Io non lo ho trovato, USE flag si, qualcosa su VIDEO_CARD ma niente su alsa ed input)

Hai abilitato aixgl che con le ati non funziona quindi togli dalle USE la flag aixgl (poi se vuoi usare compiz rimando a chi lo usa).

Ultimo consiglio: emerge x11-drivers/... e compagnia andava lanciato con -1. Se non lo hai fatto devi rimuoverli da /var/lib/portage/worl per non avere problemi in futuro.

Mi pare che sia un seguito del solito thread dei dannATI (vogliamo fare un merge di tutti i thread a tal scopo? E riconoscere il merito dovuto a chi ha inventato la definizione?) a puro titolo di informazione, era meglio se ti accodavi, mi pare strano che non siano partiti i soliti strali.

@mods:

è possibile un merge e mettere in sticky un elenco dei thread relativi agli aspetti più rognosi e frequenti (tipo ATI, NVIDIA, beryl, compiz, compiz su ATI, lilo invece di grub su raid etc.)?

----------

## drag0nman

Grazie djinnZ ho installato i driver che mi hai detto ed eseguito aticonfig.

aticonfig --inital --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

e non mi ha dato errore a differenza di prima.

Poi ho eseguito lo startx ma mi dava problemi come avevi annunciato con le AIGLX.

Allora per disabilitarle considerando che nn c'erano nel file,  /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc ,

ho aggiunto la riga nel file xorg.conf

Option "AIGLX" "false"

e lanciato lo startx

stavolta nn mi compare piu l'errore delle AIGLX ma:

sempre che l'interfaccia parti ma torna alla bash con:

Fatel server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

XIO: fatal IO error 104 ( Con.. by peer) on X server ":0:0"

after 0 request (0 know proce...) with 0 event remaining.

----------

## drag0nman

Nessuno sa risolvere quindi?

----------

## randomaze

 *drag0nman wrote:*   

> could not open default font 'fixed'

 

Ricontrolla se sezione font di xorg.conf e verifica di avere installato i font....

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *drag0nman wrote:*   could not open default font 'fixed' 
> 
> Ricontrolla la sezione font di xorg.conf e verifica di avere installato i font....

 

----------

## drag0nman

Nel file xorg.conf sono presenti le righe:

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

etc

etc

etc

Io sono andato nel path /usr/share/fonts/ ed ho visto che le cartelle che vengono richiamate nel conf ci sono tutte come ad es "misc".

Pero di font fixed nn ne vedo traccia

----------

## drag0nman

Non so se puo servire...

quando lancio Xorg -configure

mi da questo problema

Caught signal 11.Server aborting

----------

## CLod

ho lo stesso identico problema di quel font su un pc si un amico

il path dei font è corretto

non mi pare manchi qualcosa da emergere

cosa può essere?

----------

## drag0nman

vabbe mi vado ad installare ubuntu cosi di sikuro nn ho nessun problema e nel forum sono anke piu socievoli...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

hehehehee

Ava ragazzi nessuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## CLod

il font fixed è specificato nel font.alias, penso sempre sotto fonts/misc

io ce l'ho correttamente settato

ho installato xfs

ho provato a riemergere xorg, xfs, vari fonts.. ma nulla

non so proprio dove sbattere la testa

i path son tutti corretti...

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## CLod

 *drag0nman wrote:*   

> vabbe mi vado ad installare ubuntu cosi di sikuro nn ho nessun problema e nel forum sono anke piu socievoli... 
> 
> 

 

cercando info riguardo all'errore son capitato pure nel forum di ubuntu.. pare che anche lì qualcuno abbia avuto lo stesso problema! non è una questione di distro drag. 

ma cmq non parlavano di soluzioni, ma di possibili problemi, che cmq nel mio caso ho già verificato essere corretti

----------

## crisandbea

 *drag0nman wrote:*   

> vabbe mi vado ad installare ubuntu cosi di sikuro nn ho nessun problema e nel forum sono anke piu socievoli... 
> 
> hehehehee
> 
> Ava ragazzi nessuno sa aiutarmi?

 

[OT]

se vuoi installare Ubuntu fai pure,  però  evita di stuzzicare con parole del tipo *Quote:*   

>  nel forum sono anke piu socievoli...  

 

[/OT]

ritornando al problema posta il tuo Xorg.conf.

ciao

----------

## drag0nman

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *drag0nman wrote:*   vabbe mi vado ad installare ubuntu cosi di sikuro nn ho nessun problema e nel forum sono anke piu socievoli... 
> 
> hehehehee
> 
> Ava ragazzi nessuno sa aiutarmi? 
> ...

 

Era ovviamente una battuta provocatoria   :Wink: 

ecco il conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	Option 	       "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "GLcore"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "dri"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "KGAUniversal"       	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati" 

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## crisandbea

segui questa guida ed utilizza gli ati drivers instabili , 

ovvero inserisci in    

```
echo " x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >>   /etc/portage/package.keywords.

e riemirgi tali drivers.

facci sapere.

ciao
```

----------

## CLod

seguito la guida ma l'errore non cambia

qui mio xorg.conf:  

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "PTS"

        ModelName    "304"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "ES1000"

        BusID       "PCI:16:13:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

qui l'errore:

```

...............

.............

........

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 176

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONLeaveVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xffff0000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003fffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0000000c 0x00030065 0x00000000 (0x0000a500)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=101, pd=3

(**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

----------

## crisandbea

immagino che avete seguito anche questa guida

@ClodX 

Ho dato uno sguardo al volo al tuo Xorg.conf, e mi sembra che  siano settati due device Video....  dacci un'occhio.

ciauz

----------

## CLod

vero

mi era sfuggito.. uno ora è commentato

ma nulla... problema font persiste

----------

## crisandbea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> vero
> 
> mi era sfuggito.. uno ora è commentato
> 
> ma nulla... problema font persiste

 

prova a reinstallare questo:

```

[I] x11-apps/mkfontdir

[I] x11-apps/mkfontscale

[I] x11-libs/libXfont

[I] x11-libs/libXfontcache

[I] x11-libs/libfontenc

[I] x11-proto/fontcacheproto

[I] x11-proto/fontsproto

[I] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

```

oppure direttamente xorg-server

----------

## CLod

ok ci provo

grazie intanto!

farò sapere

----------

## CLod

nulla..

ho provato a riemergere i vari ebuild che mi hai detto

ho riemerso xorg-server anche col --deep

errore sempre quello

qui il mio make.conf se può servire; eliminato sezione sync e resto che tanto non contano:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="-alsa -gtk -gnome kde -aixgl X"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa fbdev" 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" 

```

----------

## crisandbea

@ClodX

inserisci in 

```
 

1)/etc/make.conf    VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

2)emerge -avDuN xorg-server
```

----------

## CLod

nulla

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> vero
> 
> mi era sfuggito.. uno ora è commentato
> 
> ma nulla... problema font persiste

 

hai anche fatto 

```

1)emerge x11-drm

2)X -configure

3)eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## CLod

primo errore emergendo drm: uso kernel 2.6.20

secondo facendo partire X -configure

```

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.c:51: error: size of array 'type name' is negative

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 99:   Called die_error

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

!!! Unable to build DRM modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

Ri****** ~ # X -configure

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/RiskEstimate:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-clod-gentoo-r8 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux RiskEstimate 2.6.20-clod-gentoo-r8 #9 SMP Sun May 20 17:29:50 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 08 June 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  8 13:38:23 2007

List of video drivers:

        radeon

        r128

        fglrx

        ati

        atimisc

        fbdev

        vesa

        vga

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x47806e]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2ab919889690]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(memcpy+0x42) [0x2ab9198cd0b2]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0xec) [0x2ab91a05e31c]

4: X(DoConfigure+0x1f6) [0x46ab90]

5: X(InitOutput+0x6a2) [0x45c6f5]

6: X(main+0x275) [0x430c6a]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe3) [0x2ab919877323]

8: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa1) [0x4301b9]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Aborted

```

----------

## crisandbea

direi che qui 

```
* Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 99:   Called die_error

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

!!! Unable to build DRM modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'. 
```

stà la risposta   :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

nn ho ben capito il problema.. che c'entra sta cosa coi font cmq?

la macchina in questione è un server, mi basta anche che parta in X anche in modalità 320x200 con driver vga generici volendo

serve X solamente perchè gira un applicativo che utilizza X per alcune funzioni

----------

## crisandbea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> nn ho ben capito il problema.. che c'entra sta cosa coi font cmq?
> 
> la macchina in questione è un server, mi basta anche che parta in X anche in modalità 320x200 con driver vga generici volendo
> 
> serve X solamente perchè gira un applicativo che utilizza X per alcune funzioni

 

c'entra in quanto non hai configurato bene X, ed i relativi moduli del kernel per quanto riguarda la parte video.

ciao

----------

## CLod

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   nn ho ben capito il problema.. che c'entra sta cosa coi font cmq?
> 
> la macchina in questione è un server, mi basta anche che parta in X anche in modalità 320x200 con driver vga generici volendo
> 
> serve X solamente perchè gira un applicativo che utilizza X per alcune funzioni 
> ...

 

ok verificherò i moduli del kernel

non capisco xkè allora l'errore è sui font fixed che mi sembrano correttamente installati e configurati correttamente

grazie 1000 intanto

----------

## CLod

il kernel è configurato come dice la guida ATI di wiki.gentoo

----------

## drag0nman

Avevo gia provato.

Per farla ankora piu facile, ho messi i vesa e cambiato opportunamento il file xorg.conf...

Mi sono aiutato anke con xorgconfig ed ora anche se sembra partire e vedo delle righe quando cambia frequenza dopo che avvio lo startx , mi ritorna sulla bash e mi da sempre sto errore di font fixed

----------

## crisandbea

 *drag0nman wrote:*   

> Avevo gia provato.
> 
> Per farla ankora piu facile, ho messi i vesa e cambiato opportunamento il file xorg.conf...
> 
> Mi sono aiutato anke con xorgconfig ed ora anche se sembra partire e vedo delle righe quando cambia frequenza dopo che avvio lo startx , mi ritorna sulla bash e mi da sempre sto errore di font fixed

 

prova a dare uno sguardo qui 

ciao

----------

## drag0nman

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *drag0nman wrote:*   Avevo gia provato.
> 
> Per farla ankora piu facile, ho messi i vesa e cambiato opportunamento il file xorg.conf...
> 
> Mi sono aiutato anke con xorgconfig ed ora anche se sembra partire e vedo delle righe quando cambia frequenza dopo che avvio lo startx , mi ritorna sulla bash e mi da sempre sto errore di font fixed 
> ...

 

Xfetto  :Smile: 

Ho fatto veri tentativi e mi ha funzionanto...( con i driver vesa ).

Mi era partita la semplice interfaccia con le tre shell visuali...poi ho messo su kde-base ed ora mi funziona.

Lo configuro x benino e appena posso gli metto i driver ati.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## CLod

abbiamo installato X in ambiente chroot

fatto solamente emerge xorg, startx ed è partito tutto senza nessun tipo di configurazione

----------

## CLod

ok

trovato la causa del problema

installando matlab e configurando questa variabile d'ambiente LD_LIBRARY_PATH , X da quel problema

ora indagheremo su come far convivere le 2 bestie sul sistema

in ogni caso non era un problema di configurazione di X, del kernel o quant'altro

----------

